# Chinese Navy approaches Hawaii



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I served in the US Navy for 25 years an accumulated 17 years of sea-duty.
It is not unusual for a foreign military vessel to encroach our sea boundaries.
However, the Russians are flirting in the Caribbean Sea and the Chinese clothing at Hawaii is unusual... Especially with
our current weak leadership in the executive branch.

Chinese Navy > Hawaii


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

America shall get what it voted for.
I’m ready for anything short of nuclear war.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a feeling US citizens will be shocked when someone brings war to home soil. It's easy for people to support/oppose war and those in charge when its thousands of miles away.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

IggyThump said:


> I have a feeling US citizens will be shocked when someone brings war to home soil. It's easy for people to support/oppose war and those in charge when its thousands of miles away.


It could even start here first and the Chinese will come to help. I've heard chatter, nothing specific, that things may get ugly as soon as this fall. Again, this is only hearsay but I'm getting it from a variety of different people. I'm too old and broken to be a soldier so I am hoping this is just talk. But I've learned not to dismiss something because you didn't have proof or didn't want it to be true.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> It could even start here first and the Chinese will come to help. I've heard chatter, nothing specific, that things may get ugly as soon as this fall. Again, this is only hearsay but I'm getting it from a variety of different people. I'm too old and broken to be a soldier so I am hoping this is just talk. But I've learned not to dismiss something because you didn't have proof or didn't want it to be true.


I haven't heard anything myself but I don't doubt what you're hearing could very well be true. We've lost most sense of community in the US and many people would rather fight with or gossip about their neighbor rather than lend a helping hand. No better time for a foreign power to try something, in my opinion anyways. We're at the weakest point, both in the gov't and societally, quite possibly in the history of the US. I'm like you and hoping for it to be nothing but I'm interested to see how/what does play out as we go.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

"It could even start here first and the Chinese will come to help."

In my public school days, (HS in early 70s), I memorized this portion of Abraham Lincoln's speech when he was but 27 years old... he was right then and he still is:

"Shall we expect some transatlantic military giant to step the ocean and crush us at a blow? Never! *All the armies of Europe, Asia, and Africa combined, with all the treasure of the earth (our own excepted) in their military chest, with Bonaparte for a commander, could not by force take a drink from the Ohio or make a track on the Blue Ridge in a trial of a thousand years. At what point then is the approach of danger to be expected? I answer. If it ever reach us it must spring up amongst us; it cannot come from abroad. If destruction be our lot we must ourselves be its author and finisher. As a nation of freemen we must live through all time or die by suicide."*
— A. Lincoln’s Lyceum Address.

Also we should not forget that the south made allies of the British and the north with the French during our unCivil War. 
Would the leftists be so eager as to call upon a foreign power to fund/support their cause? 
Abso-darn-lutely!

On another thought:
There was one of two things I had a right to, liberty or death; 
if I could not have one, I would have the other."
- Harriet Tubman


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

inceptor said:


> It could even start here first and the Chinese will come to help. I've heard chatter, nothing specific, that things may get ugly as soon as this fall. Again, this is only hearsay but I'm getting it from a variety of different people. I'm too old and broken to be a soldier so I am hoping this is just talk. But I've learned not to dismiss something because you didn't have proof or didn't want it to be true.


We will be good until after the Beijing 2022 Olympics. After that the Chicoms will have no face to lose and will unleash the last phase in their campaign of Unrestricted Warfare. Ironic thing is that there are tens of millions of rounds of Chinese surplus ammo and 100,000s of Norinco defensive tools circulating in North America. Imagine your surprise when you invade a nation and get some lead in your keister your fellow countryman made. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, we used to have the Lord Jesus Christ on our side, but now that this nation has kicked Him out... if we get attacked we will lose.

And... just like the Romans before they went down, Americans are saying that will never happen.

They be sadly mistaken. The globalist must render the US inoperable so the one world government can come forth... then the anti-christ will come to power

Sadly, many of not most who claim to be Christians will follow the anti-christ.,, right in to hell


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I served in the US Navy for 25 years an accumulated 17 years of sea-duty.


Dang you are salty.


----------

